# Earth



## degies (Jan 27, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gsfc/6760135001/sizes/o/in/photostream/

Nice pic

I wonder what Camera's Nasa uses ?


----------



## 7enderbender (Jan 27, 2012)

degies said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/gsfc/6760135001/sizes/o/in/photostream/
> 
> Nice pic
> 
> I wonder what Camera's Nasa uses ?



From all I know they use Nikons. The moon cameras were Hasselblads. There is a little documentary somewhere on the web about the current Nikon D3s they use. Pretty much stock except for those that go on space walks. Those are modified but not even as much as you would expect.


----------



## 7enderbender (Jan 27, 2012)

But Canons have been to space as well - sorta:

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/digitalcameras/mit-students-snap-space-photos-of-the-earth-with-40-canon-a470/1805


----------



## Kahuna (Jan 27, 2012)

I wonder what Camera's Nasa uses ? 

5D Mark III with optional rocket pack

www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/580229-reg/5DMIIIastropack.html

Just couldn't resist :


----------

